# Tank Cycle



## puckersmom (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a quick question. 
I just inherited a 75 gallon tank that was drained of water in May. The sand is still in the tank. My question is, will this tank cycle quicker because it was at one point a few months back up and running??

Thanks


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Short answer, no. it's beacuse the cycle prepares it for the bio-load that will be in the tank(hince the slow adding process). if there's nothing in it then it's ready for nothing. if the sand is still underwater then it's ok to leave, but if it's been exposed to the open air then you'll need to clean it, then get some uncooked shrimp to start the cycle(yadda yadda) and then it goes from there. 

*hypothetica:*
now if you have a tank(like a 55g) and are adding it to the 75g then you can put all together and i'd say do water changes putting the old saltwater into the 75g and then xfer all of the 55g(water too) into the 75g. it may start a small cycle but your fish will be able to handle it as well as your corals(if you have any). see Melevsreef.com - 280g reef for more details. just use the links on the left.


----------

